# 1000 Euro Rechner – Zusammenstellung



## 64kRAM (25. November 2018)

*1000 Euro Rechner – Zusammenstellung*

.
Hallo zusammen,


nachdem Spiegelonline nur noch ruckelnd zu lesen ist,  bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt,  
dass nach über 10 Jahren mein Rechner mit z.B. NVIDIA 6800GT etwas veraltet ist.


1) Es soll ein möglichst leiser Rechner ohne Dämmung und ohne Fenster sein.
Ziel: Silent. => Wenn der Rechner im Office-Modus läuft, sollten die Lüfter nicht hörbar sein.
Auf ein gedämmtes Gehäuse verzichte ich mit Absicht. Es muss ohne Dämmung gehen.


2) Anwendung; Office. Keine Spiele, In den nächsten 10 Jahren will ich einmal die GraKa aufrüsten und das war es.

3) Eine Lüftersteuerung ist mir wichtig. 

4) Ist ein Micro-ATX oder gar Laptop für meine Anwendung heutzutage die bessere Wahl?


Also habe ich das Forum rauf und runter gelesen.

Folgender Rechner kam zusammen:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R (48,5x21,47,5 cm)
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Corsair-Carbide-300R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_787635.html

Motherboard: MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon ATX
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen5 2600
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-2600-6x-3-40GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1233732.html

RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 3000 CL16
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Aegis-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1111126.html

GraKa: 8GB MSI Radeon RX580 Armor 8G OC
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-MSI-Radeon-RX-580-Armor-8G-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167761.html

Festplatte: 500GB Samsung 860 Evo 2,5 SSD
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/500GB-Samsung-860-Evo-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ-76E500_1225525.html

Netzteil: beQuit Straight Power 650 Watt
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/650-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold_1223021.html

CPU-Kühler: EKL Broken 3
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-3-Tower-Kuehler_1188580.html

Die Corsair-Lüfter will ich gegen 140mm Lüfter tauschen.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...mm-1000-U-min-15-5-dB-A--schwarz_1116388.html


Was denkt ihr? Was geht euch spontan durch den Kopf? 
Wäre super wenn ich zwei, drei Rückmeldungen bekommen könnte.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2018)

Mal eine Frage, was willst du mit einer Spielegrafikkarte, wenn du gar nicht spielst? 
Was ist denn dein Anwendungsgebiet? 

Für ein wenig Office und Surfen reicht jedes 400 Euro Notebook, da brauchst du tatsächlich keinen Tower, gute Office Notebooks mit Intel Grafik sind praktisch auch nicht hörbar. 

Ansonsten, dein Mainboard passt nicht für die CPU, das ist für Intel CPUs und außerdem ja auch ein "Gaming"-Mainboard. 

Meine Empfehlung ist ein Core i5 Notebook mit SSD + HDD, 15 oder 17 Zoll Full HD Schirm und 4 bis 8GB RAM sowie Intel HD Grafik. Sowas kriegt man wie gesagt für ca. 400 bis 700 Euro. 
Ich hatte mir z.B. im Frühjahr das hier für 450 Euro gekauft: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076DB438C/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 das ist dank SSD unglaublich schnell und perfekt für Office und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, die 4GB RAM reichen komplett (was ich vorher nicht geglaubt hätte). Es ist die perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem Gaming Rechner.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2018)

Das geht VIEL billiger, da du keine Grafikkarte brauchst, wenn du die passende CPU nimmst, nämlich zB einen AMD Ryzen 5 2400G. Außerdem reicht dann ein 300W-Netzteil mehr als dicke, als Mainboard eines für 50-60€, und beim Gehäuse musst du auch nichts besonderes nehmen, da du zusammen mit einem guten CPU-Kühler einen quasi lautlosen Betrieb haben wirst, vor allem wenn der PC nicht vor Deiner Nase steht    Je nach Gehäuse nimmst du dann einfach vorne nen langsamen 140mm-Lüfter, hinten einen 120er. Beide kannst du vom Board aus dann automatisch mit ganz wenig Drehzahl ansteuern, und nur falls die CPU zB 70 Grad erreicht, sollen die langsam Gas geben - das wird aber bei Deiner Anwendungsbeschreibung eh nicht der Fall sein. Eine extra Steuerung brauchst du an sich nicht, da die meisten Boards das per Software sowieso je nach Bedarf regeln können.

Ein Notebook kannst du natürlich auch nehmen, aber das ist dann langsamer bei gleichem Preis bzw. für ein Modell mit ähnlicher CPU-Power und SSD zahlst du dann deutlich mehr als für den PC; hinzu kommt, dass Notebooks selbst bei einer eher schwachen CPU trotzdem oft hörbar lüften, vor allem im Sommer, und das Notebook wäre dann ja ganz nah bei Dir, so dass es dich vlt stört - obgleich ich nicht weiß, ob Du Dir bewusst bist, wie leise PCs / Notebooks inzwischen auch sein können.


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Je nach Gehäuse nimmst du dann einfach vorne nen langsamen 140mm-Lüfter, hinten einen 120er. Beide kannst du vom Board aus dann automatisch mit ganz wenig Drehzahl ansteuern, und nur falls die CPU zB 70 Grad erreicht, sollen die langsam Gas geben - das wird aber bei Deiner Anwendungsbeschreibung eh nicht der Fall sein.


Bei einer Office-Konfiguration mit ordentlichem Towerkühler würde ich auf einen Lüfter an der Rückseite evtl. verzichten, der Lüfter vom Tower strömt ohnehin nach hinten aus und bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen hat man oft einen Effekt der sich wie Windrauschen anhört. Das würde ich allerdings auch abhängig davon machen wo das NT sitzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Notebook kannst du natürlich auch nehmen, aber das ist dann langsamer bei gleichem Preis bzw. für ein Modell mit ähnlicher CPU-Power und SSD zahlst du dann deutlich mehr als für den PC; hinzu kommt, dass Notebooks selbst bei einer eher schwachen CPU trotzdem oft hörbar lüften, vor allem im Sommer, und das Notebook wäre dann ja ganz nah bei Dir, so dass es dich vlt stört - obgleich ich nicht weiß, ob Du Dir bewusst bist, wie leise PCs / Notebooks inzwischen auch sein können.


Jain, mein oben verlinktes Notebook ist sauschnell, wenn man wirklich nicht zockt oder Sachen wie Videoschnitt / 3D Rendering macht, dann wird man keinen Unterschied merken. Ich mache ja Office an beiden Geräten, meinem Desktop PC und dem Notebook und merke da keinen Unterschied obwohl mein Desktop "100 Mal" schneller ist. 

Und, ich habe das oben verlinkte Notebook seit März, es bleibt absolut leise und vor allem kühl. (Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Notebook von 2011, das schon sehr heiß wird und wo der Lüfter auch ordentlich röhren kann).


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jain, mein oben verlinktes Notebook ist sauschnell, wenn man wirklich nicht zockt oder Sachen wie Videoschnitt / 3D Rendering macht, dann wird man keinen Unterschied merken. Ich mache ja Office an beiden Geräten, meinem Desktop PC und dem Notebook und merke da keinen Unterschied obwohl mein Desktop "100 Mal" schneller ist.


 klar, aber man weiß nie genau im Voraus, ob ein Modell nicht doch hörbar "rauscht", und wenn die CPU 10 Jahre reichen soll, kann es dann am Ende vlt doch einen Unterschied machen. Außerdem kannst du mit DEM Argument dann auch einen PC zusammenstellen mit einer CPU, die "nur" einem i5-7200U entspricht, und dann wäre der PC wiederum abermals günstiger 

Ryzen 2200G => 95€
Board => 50-60€
16GB RAM => 120€
Gehäuse => 40€
Netzteil => 40€
SSD 500GB => 70€
CPU-Kühler und ggf. andere Lüfter => 40€

Das sind 465€. Zu dem Preis bekommst du nur Notebooks mit 8GB RAM und 256GB SSD, und die CPU wäre langsamer als der Ryzen. MIt SSD ab 480GB ab Werk werden 550€ und mehr fällig, mit schwächeren CPUs auch mal "nur" 500€. MIt SSD ab 480GB plus 16GB RAM geht es nicht unter 630€. Und nen Laptop kannst du nicht oder nur ganz schwer erweitern, wenn mal was dran ist, ist es nicht oder nicht lohnenswert reparierbar.



@Richard: klar, man kann vorne idr den Lüfter auch ganz weglassen, die Luft wird so oder so da "eingesaugt" - aber viele 140mm mit 600 U/Min ab ca 7-8€ hörst du nicht. Selbst die 2 mitgelieferten bei meinem Sharkoon-Gehäuse für 70€ (also Gehäuse inkl. 2x 140mm und 1x 120mm für 70€ ) sind - auf 5V - nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## 64kRAM (26. November 2018)

.
Wer, wie, was, wieso, weshalb, warum, wer nicht fragt, …..

Tausend Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Ich habe direkt umgeschaltet und hole mir ein Notebook.
Das Core i5 Notebook mit SSD + HDD, 15 oder 17 Zoll Full HD Schirm und 4 bis 8GB RAM sowie Intel HD Grafik sieht echt top aus, auch in Bezug auf Schnittstellen.

Perfekt.


Wenn ich so eins habe, dann kann ich in Ruhe meinen Rechner umbauen, entweder in einen wie geplant oder einen mit Ryzen 5 2400G. Wusste gar nicht, dass es solche Grafikprozessoren gibt. 

Mega. Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf. 


Ich werde in ein paar Wochen berichten was es geworden ist.

Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2018)

64kRAM schrieb:


> .
> Wer, wie, was, wieso, weshalb, warum, wer nicht fragt, …..
> 
> Tausend Dank für die Rückmeldungen.
> ...


 lieber mind 8GB, denn nicht immer kann man das RAM bei Bedarf gut erweitern. Und bei der SSD auf keinen Fall zu wenig, auch da ist manchmal ein Wechsel schwer oder sogar unmöglich. Außer das Notebook soll eher "übergangsweise" sein, dann kannst du auch ein günstiges nehmen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. November 2018)

64kRAM schrieb:


> ...sieht echt top aus, auch in Bezug auf Schnittstellen.


  Gerade dort gewinnt das Gerät eigentlich keinen Blumentopf. Ich kann dir www.notebookcheck.com empfehlen, falls du ein paar Geräte vergleichen willst. Im Officesegment habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gebrauchten Businessgeräten wie der Lenovo ThinkPad T/X/E-Reihe, HP Elitebooks oder den Dell Latitudes gemacht. Da bekommt man für's gleiche Geld oft mehr geboten wenn man zu einem 2-3 Jahre altem Gerät greift als wenn man etwas neues kauft.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Gerade dort gewinnt das Gerät eigentlich keinen Blumentopf.


 Äh, er hat doch noch gar kein Modell genannt ^^   er hat ja noch nicht mal entschieden, ob 15 oder 17 Zoll.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Gerade dort gewinnt das Gerät eigentlich keinen Blumentopf. Ich kann dir www.notebookcheck.com empfehlen, falls du ein paar Geräte vergleichen willst. Im Officesegment habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gebrauchten Businessgeräten wie der Lenovo ThinkPad T/X/E-Reihe, HP Elitebooks oder den Dell Latitudes gemacht. Da bekommt man für's gleiche Geld oft mehr geboten wenn man zu einem 2-3 Jahre altem Gerät greift als wenn man etwas neues kauft.



Also Notebookcheck ist grundsätzlich ein guter Anhaltspunkt allerdings teils eher irreführend, da sie Kleinigkeiten bewerten (irgendwo müssen sie ja Unterschiede herkriegen), die in der Praxis kaum Relevanz haben. 
Außerdem würde ich NIE (!) ein gebrauchtes Notebook kaufen, man weiß nie was mit ist, hat keine Garantie, wie verbraucht ist der Akku, wieviele Betriebsstunden hat es auf dem Buckel, machen die Lüfter das noch lange mit usw. 

Und außerdem, wie ich feststellen durfte, in den letzten Jahren hat sich erstaunlich viel getan bei Notebooks, ein zwei, drei Jahre altes Gerät macht bei Gewicht, Lautstärke und Leistung keinen Stich gegen ein aktuelles. Ich kenne mehrere Dell Notebooks (Firma) der letzten Jahre, so toll sind die auch nicht mehr, vor fünf, sechs Jahren waren sie merklich besser. 

Und falls du mit "gewinnt keinen Blumentopf" mein Notebook meintest, sorry, da kann ich nur laut lachen, für 450 kriegst du kaum besseres und dafür ist das Gerät ist top, recht gutes Display, absolut schnell, sehr leicht, bleibt sehr kühl und ist unhörbar leise. Willst du kein Comsumer-Produkt musst du für ähnliche Leistung dafür etwas wertiger oftmals das Doppelte hinlegen. Da hat Acer auch einige Produkte im Angebot. Das lohnt sich einfach nicht, da kann man lieber nach fünf Jahren oder so dann ein neues kaufen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (28. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, er hat doch noch gar kein Modell genannt ^^   er hat ja noch nicht mal entschieden, ob 15 oder 17 Zoll.


 Mein Fehler, ich dachte die Aussage wäre auf das oben gelinkte Modell bezogen gewesen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich NIE (!) ein gebrauchtes Notebook kaufen, man weiß nie was mit ist, hat keine Garantie, wie verbraucht ist der Akku, wieviele Betriebsstunden hat es auf dem Buckel, machen die Lüfter das noch lange mit usw.


 Das ist ja abhängig davon woher du das Gerät beziehst. Händler haben, auch bei gebrauchten Geräten, die Pflicht eine Gewährleistung auf diese zu geben. Informationen zum Alter bekommt man heute ziemlich einfach über die Seriennummer, die lässt sich bei allen großen Herstellern online abfragen. Das Thema Akku ist unstrittig, aber bei vielen Geräten keine Investition die unüberschaubar ist.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und außerdem, wie ich feststellen durfte, in den letzten Jahren hat sich erstaunlich viel getan bei Notebooks, ein zwei, drei Jahre altes Gerät macht bei Gewicht, Lautstärke und Leistung keinen Stich gegen ein aktuelles.


 Das stimmt sicherlich. Aber dennoch sollte man hier P/L im Blick haben. Ich hab beispielsweise noch NIE (!) ein Neugerät gekauft. Mein letztes NB war ein HP Compaq 6910p dass es damals generalüberholt mit 2 Jahren Garantie von HP selbst gab. Der PC war zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs 2 Jahre alt, hatte einen frischen Akku und 2 Jahre Garantie. Ich hab etwa 700€ gezahlt und das Gerät hat mich bis Juni dieses Jahres begleitet. Mein aktueller Begleiter ist ein Lenovo ThinkPad T470, BJ. 2017 mit noch ~2 Jahren 9x5 Vor-Ort-Service auf's Gerät und hat mich auf eBay 507€ gekostet. Wer gut beraten ist oder weiß worauf er achten muss kann, aus meiner Erfahrung, mit einem gebrauchten Gerät durchaus viel richtig machen.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und falls du mit "gewinnt keinen Blumentopf" mein Notebook meintest, sorry, da kann ich nur laut lachen, für 450 kriegst du kaum besseres und dafür ist das Gerät ist top, recht gutes Display, absolut schnell, sehr leicht, bleibt sehr kühl und ist unhörbar leise. Willst du kein Comsumer-Produkt musst du für ähnliche Leistung dafür etwas wertiger oftmals das Doppelte hinlegen. Da hat Acer auch einige Produkte im Angebot. Das lohnt sich einfach nicht, da kann man lieber nach fünf Jahren oder so dann ein neues kaufen.


Ich hatte mich extra auf die Schnittstellen bezogen beim quoten


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2018)

Ich habe mir übrigens abgewöhnt teure Notebooks zu kaufen sondern bleibe im Bereich 400 - 500 Euro. Bei der Displaygröße gerne 13 bis 15 Zoll, damit es schön handlich bleibt. 

Ich hatte mal ein super duper Notebook von Samsung, damals absolut Highend, für 1500 Euro und das ging nach genau drei Jahren kaputt, weil der NVidia Grafikchip eine Fehlproduktion war und leicht überhitzte. Als er dann den Geist aufgab wollte ich es gerne repariert haben aber Garantie war natürlich abgelaufen und damals sollte die Reparatur um die 450 Euro kosten. 
Was eben dazu führte, dass ich mir für das Geld (im Sale) lieber ein neues geholt habe, ein Asus 13,3 Zoll von 600 auf 450 reduziert, allerdings später RAM nachgerüstet von 4 auf 8GB, welches noch heute nach knapp sieben Jahren ganz gut läuft (trotz Hitzeproblem, ich habe mir allerdings mal so ein Ventilator Untersatz dafür geholt). Leider ist die Festplatte ein wenig lahm, was mir als SSD Verwöhnter Nutzer natürlich noch schlimmer vorkommt. 

Das neue von Acer hat mich jedenfalls sehr angenehm überrascht, ich keine die Firmennotebooks meiner Frau, sie hatte in den letzten Jahren immerhin vier Stück (die wechseln alle zwei bis drei Jahre), die meisten sind von Dell. Das vorletzte Dell war super von der Qualität her aber was für ein Oschi, ein absoluter Bolide. Das neue Dell ist leider absolut durchschnittlich. Unser eigenes billiges von Acer ist trotz etwa halbem Preis so viel besser als das aktuelle Dell von meiner Frau, die kann man fast gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mir übrigens abgewöhnt teure Notebooks zu kaufen sondern bleibe im Bereich 400 - 500 Euro. Bei der Displaygröße gerne 13 bis 15 Zoll, damit es schön handlich bleibt.


 ich hab vor ein paar Monaten erstmals zu einem teureren gegriffen, und es nicht bereut. Es fühlt sich einfach viel besser an als ein 400€-Modell, das Display ist Top usw.  Allerdings wäre es mir den Normalpreis niemals wert gewesen, und damit meine ich nicht die UVP, sondern den Preis, den es laut Preisvergleich im Schnitt der letzten Wochen kostete: 1000€.... ich hab es dank Restposten in Verbindung mit einer Rabattaktion für 650€ bekommen, was ca 150€ mehr war als ein vergleichbares "Billig"-Modell, also ähnliche CPU, RAM und SSD-Größe. So ca 700-800€ wären angemessen, 1000€ aber wäre zu viel.

Dass natürlich auch mal ein Notebook für 700€ sachlich betrachtet schwächer als eines für 400€ sein kann, ist klar. Aber es gibt teure, und damit meine ich teurer bei ansonsten gleichen Eckdaten, die das auch wert sind. 



Was mich aber jetzt sehr wundert: Du bist doch sonst immer so ein Display-Fetischist - das beißt sich aber mit einem Notebook für nur 400-500€.... oder ist es Dir bei Notebooks dann doch nicht so wichtig?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich aber jetzt sehr wundert: Du bist doch sonst immer so ein Display-Fetischist - das beißt sich aber mit einem Notebook für nur 400-500€.... oder ist es Dir bei Notebooks dann doch nicht so wichtig?


Mein altes Asus hat ein Scheiß-Display, gebe ich zu, betreibe es aber ohnehin zu 90 Prozent am Fernseher. Das neue Acer hat ein ziemlich gutes Display, haut mich nicht um aber kann man gut mit leben, es ist ähnlich dem aktuellen Dell meiner Frau. Das erwähnte alte Dell, das hatte ein wirklich tolles Display. 

Ich mache am Notebook allerdings auch keine Bild- oder Videobearbeitung sondern eben nur Office, Surfen und solche Sachen. Ganz selten im Urlaub vielleicht auch mal eine Runde zocken, wobei ich da in der Regel dafür die Gelegenheit nutze und eher den 3DS nehme.

Wenn ich das Notebook Zuhause im Wohnzimmer auf dem Esstisch nutze, dann gönne ich mir in der Regel aber den Luxus und schließe einen größeren externen Monitor mit an. Nur im Bett "begnüge" ich mich dann mit dem Notebook-Display ...


----------

